# Small footprint/big sound??



## Guest (Jan 13, 2007)

I have a space restriction in my rather large (4200 cubic feet) and I cannot fit a regular sized sub. I'm limited to something close to say 16x16". I've been told that I need to look for sealed enclosure subs. So far I've hear a Velodyne spl 1200 r and I see alot of reviews on the SVS SB plus and I've seen ads for the Pinnacle Supersonic sub. Any others out there in this size range that I should look at?? Price is "hopefully" >$1000 dollars shipped. Any suggestions or recommendations are greatly appreciated.

mike


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I haven't heard it personally, but SVS I'd say, generally gets the best/most recommendations on pretty much every forum I've been to.

An alternative, if you're handy and you have an attic or basement or some other space, would be an infinite baffle sub. For $1000 you can get something AWESOME.

JCD


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

The SVS cylinders are 16 inches in diameter. Perfect fit.


----------



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi Omega,

I'm not sure why you are limiting yourself to "sealed" subwoofer choices? With over 4000 cu-ft, you may be able to get a better "return" on your investment with a ported model. While all subwoofer designs can claim various advantages...in very general terms the smaller the room the more likely a sealed design will be the best choice in many applications. 

Which receiver and speakers are you using in the system?

Also, with action oriented DVDs, will you occasionally use loud to very loud volume levels---perhaps approaching reference levels?

Tom V.
SVS


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks Tom, I'm using an Adcom GFS 700 reciever, Phase Technology Teatro 11 mains and a Phase Tech Teatro 6.5 center and Boston Acoustic in-wall surrounds. The main reason I'm looking at a sealed sub is size. In general they seem to be a bit smaller than ported subs.


----------



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi Omega, 

Are you limited to (approx) a 16" cube...or just a 16" "footprint"(meaning the subwoofer can be taller than 16")?

Will you be able to experiment with subwoofer placement---or do you have a predetermined location already picked out for the subwoofer? If the latter is the case...how close to the key seating positions is the location?

Have you calibrated the system with a SPL meter yet? If so, how close to reference level do you push the most demanding source material(action oriented DVDs)?

Tom V. 
SVS


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2007)

Most likely to a cube Tom, My wife did not like the looks of your cylinder subs. Lol. Sorry! No I've not ever calibrated my system, I've yet to buy an SPL meter and have just "calibrated" my speakers by using the Adcom's white noise setting. My sub position is pretty limited house was pre-wired but I and the Audio boys forgot to wire in any subs so I'm limited to either side of my Sony XBR1 which is about 13' from my viewing/listening position. I'm a bit new to all this so I"m not sure what you mean by viewing at reference levels?? 0db?? In layman's terms I do like to "crank it up" Esp now that I have the Adcom.

I've been reading alot online in these forums and it seems you can learn alot just by reading and asking questions, not only from regular guys but even Professionals like yourself take time to be helpful to us novices. I do appreciate that alot. It says alot about you and your company.


----------



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi Omega,

Limited to (about) a 16" cube...and working within $1000 budget...I'm not sure if the SB12plus is really the best fit here. If you said...14" cube and $800...then sure..

The JBL 8400 series would be a better match for you in my opinion. You can find those for $899-999 without too much effort and it is (about) a 16" cube. If you can stand a LITTLE larger(about a 17.5" cube)...the JBL120ii can be found for $299-349 now and it is really a steal at that price. Both have been measured by Tom Nousaine and did very well in his tests (you might find the reviews on line at www.soundandvisionmag.com)

Going from the 13.5" cube of the SB12plus to a 16" cube might not seem like much difference...but it represents almost an 80% increase in enclosure volume(and the S120ii has over DOUBLE the enclosure volume!). That is a pretty big advantage for the larger subwoofers. With a larger room like yours...and limited subwoofer placement options...looking for the most power/output is important and both of these JBLs(primarily because of their size advantage) will give you a better cost/performance ratio.

Tom V.
SVS


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks for the info Tom, would the Pinnacle Supersonic or the Velodyne SPL 1200 be options?? I don't know much about the Pinnacle but I've heard the Velodyne and it sounded ok but it is just a bit above my price range at about 1100, I think I can get the Pinnacle for a bit under 1000.

thanks


----------



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

I never saw a Pinnacle measure well when reviewed. The spl1200 and the JBL 120ii performer about the same when Tom Nousaine reviewed them for Sound and Vision. The newer 1200r might be a little better...not sure. It is a little smaller...with the cool auto room setup feature. But you are paying a big premium($350 versus $1200?).

Tom V.
SVS


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

That's truly unlucky... One PB 12 NSD will out do any of the subs above:sneeky:


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

That is a big room to try to fill with a small sealed box. Ported and more volume would really work better for > 4k ft^3. If it has to be a small floor footprint then the conclusion seems to be a tall cylinder. Just a matter of physics. Really the wife can get used to the look of a SVS cylinder. Occasionally I have to remove the plant or other decoration that she puts on top of it (restricting airflow :doh. My cats never scratch on it -- some type of black magic velveteen fabric that SVS uses -- really does look nice IMHO YMMV.


----------



## Malice (May 1, 2006)

I thought I'd share a scaled drawing of a few SVS models so you can gauge relative size. I am weighing up an upgrade from my PB12-ISD to a Plus/2 and wanted to see how much difference there was. Sometimes bare numbers just don't help!


----------

